# The Best T-Shirt Resources Online?



## chris_ (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm looking to find more useful resources like T-ShirtForums.com on the web, what are some other good sites that have helped you through the madness?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Before I found this forum, I had been researching t-shirt related stuff for over a year. I have to say I honestly haven't found any source of information that even compares to this site. 

There are a few places like t-shirt-buyers-guide.org that have a few articles, but I suspect that the articles only exist to drive traffic to their site (and thereby drive traffic to their sponsors).


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Agreed!

I've been researching this stuff for what seems like forever, and I haven't found anything close to this forum.

I'm constantly online looking for different t-shirt related resources. I've come across some interesting things, but most of it is just surface stuff that has been covered here lots of times.

I hardly ever come across a site that has some good, deep, useful info.


----------



## maymay (Nov 30, 2006)

Really? I am a newer in T-shirts.
I am eager to learn more here.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

maymay said:


> Really? I am a newer in T-shirts.
> I am eager to learn more here.


Really really. 

Just start digging around in the forums, there is a lot of info to be found. Feel free to start a new thread if you have any questions you can't find answers to.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Here are a couple of other resources that I like to watch as well.

www.screenprintinguniversity.com

www.usscreen.com (need to click on forums link at the top left)


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

www.sgia.org is another good site

Get yourself hooked up with the industry magazines as well. They will give you a ton of information. Here is one major Industry mag.
www.impressionsmag.com


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I never could find anyplace else and after looking at the links posted above, I see I'm not missing anything either.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

> I see I'm not missing anything either


huh! Not sure what that means but if your saying there isn't any good info at the sites listed above, your not reading that well. SGIA is the industries biggest organization. The site alone has more info than one can soak in with only a mere glance.

Impressions magazine is also an amazing Industry asset. I learned the majority of what i know from reading that mag from front to cover for the past 10 years.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> SGIA is the industries biggest organization. The site alone has more info than one can soak in with only a mere glance


Definitely, the links above are some great resources. Screenprinters.net (which is the same thing as usscreen.com I think) has a ton of info. Like Richard said, you can also learn a lot from the industry magazines like impressions.

Different people will take in information in different ways though, so it's nice to have different formats that different people can be comfortable with.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

In addition to screenprinters.net (and this), other forums include: www.dyesub.org (Dye sublimation info), http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Heat_Transfers_For_Desktop_Printers/ (Lots of t-shirt info in a bit of a different format, mostly based on heat transfer specifically), and www.signs101.com (For Viynl-related info, mostly sign based).

I was visiting the HTFDP board quite a bit and learned a lot before these forums were very active. Several knowledgeable folks there too. Personally I like the forum format better, though. The other sites I haven't visisted much myself, but heard them references a lot.


----------

